# Meine Goldfische befinden sich am Boden!



## Polanski (3. Juni 2018)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mich erst angemeldet um Rat zu finden.

Es geht um meine 3 Goldfische, die fast nur am Teichgrund still liegen!
Zu erst beginnen wir mit ein paar Angaben:
Also mein Teich fasst 800l und ist um die 80cm tief.
Momentane Wassertemperatur liegt bei 20°C.
Meine Wasserwerte mit Teststreifen getestet:
Nitrat: ca. 5mg/l
Nitrit: gar nix (wie gesagt auf Teststreifen basierend)  
Gesamthärte: 6°d
Carbonathärte: 5°d
pH-Wert: 6,8
Chlor: 0 mg/l

Ich beobachte meine Fische gut und sie zeigen keine Krankheitssymptome bezüglich bakterieller Infektionen.
Sonst sind mir auch keine weiteren besonderen Verhaltensweisen aufgefallen!
Fressen kommen sie auch, denn abends schwimmen sie manchmal etwas durch den Teich ansonsten nur auf dem Grund oder in einer Zone still liegend!

Eine Info noch, 2 meiner Fische wurden sehr wahrscheinlich durch einen Katzenangriff etwas verletzt! Es war aber keine Wunde zu erkennen jediglich etwas die Schuppen abgekratzt was aber auch schon wieder verheilt ist! Außerdem war es die Tage sehr heiß in Ostdeutschland, weshalb die Wassertemperatur auf 25°C anstieg!
Mein Teich bekommt nur am Vormittag Sonne und abends nur die Pflanzen.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Ich habe schon mich im Internet informiert aber nix brauchbares gefunden, deshalb hier der Beitrag!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ansaj (3. Juni 2018)

Hallo Peter und herzlich Willkommen,

es hört sich für mich danach an, dass öfters Räuber am Teich stehen, wenn du sowieso einen Katzenangriff mal vermutet hast. Es könnte sein, dass die Fische einfach nur verschreckt sind. 
Es könnte natürlich auch einen anderen Grund haben, aber genau kann man das aus der Ferne nie sagen.
Dein Teich ist sehr klein. Und sorry dafür, vielleicht weißt du es ja selber, aber für die dauerhafte Fischhaltung absolut ungeeignet. Goldfische brauchen Schwimmraum, da kannst du eine 0 ans Volumen hängen und es wäre immer noch sehr grenzwertig. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Wassertemperatur so niedrig ist. 25°C wären normalerweise kein Problem. Aber ich habe bei diesem Wetter schon in 45.000l mehr an der Oberfläche, da kann man sich nur ausmalen, wie es in 800l aussieht. Am Bodengrund ist es vielleicht gerade noch erträglich für deine Fische. Teststreifen sind nicht sehr aussagekräftig. Führst du regelmäßige Teilwasserwechsel durch? Das würde ich jetzt als allererstes machen (mit geeignetem Füllwasser, dass auch von der Temperatur nur ein paar Grad abweicht). 
Hast du einen Filter und Pflanzen? Poste doch mal ein Bild. 
Wie lange läuft der Teich schon?7

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Polanski (3. Juni 2018)

​Ja ich besitze einen großen Filter mit 5 Filterelementen (Bioschicht, grob, mittel, fein, sehr fein) mit UVC-Vorklärer. Außerdem mit vielen Pflanzen verschiedenster Art. Auf dem zweiten Bild liegen die Fische logischerweise nicht auf dem Grund aber sie stehen auch nicht unter den Blättern der Seerose sondern sie liegen auf dem Kies.


----------



## Polanski (3. Juni 2018)

Vom Verhaltensbild passt es aber auch auf paar Krankheiten, jedoch fehlen da die äußeren Symptome wie Punkte etc.


----------

